# 1987 Planters Limited Edition Team Cycle Curb Cruiser Scooter I.D. and Value



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys.

My dad pulled this unopened scooter out of the attic a few days ago, as we're preparing to have a garage sale soon, and this wasn't anything we planned on keeping. According to the box, it's a 1987 Cycle Products Company/Team Cycle Curb Cruiser Scooter, specifically a Planters (as in Planters Peanuts) Limited Edition version. My dad says it's painted "Planters Blue," though I can't tell since the box has never been opened. I'm not sure this scooter is quite BMX material, but what little info I've found on it says it should be. Any idea how much this guy's worth, and if there's anything else I should know about it? All help is appreciated!


----------

